# Solved: Command and conquer generals network play??????



## max-man100 (Aug 13, 2008)

Whenever I click on network play so me and ma bruv can battle, me or ma bruv start a new game but when the other person tries to join it keeps saying "serial in use". i am also on vista and I have the very basic version of c+c. we r also on the same network and when we try direct connect the same message comes up. PLZ HELP!!!!!!


----------



## JMan2613 (Jun 24, 2008)

Firstly do you have 2 legal copies of C&C or did you download a craCked version


----------



## max-man100 (Aug 13, 2008)

I use the same disc 4 both of them, is that a problem?


----------



## JMan2613 (Jun 24, 2008)

yeah it is because it uses the same key for both PC's as it is same CD and you got 2options. 1) find another key. 2) find someone else to play with (preferably me  )


----------



## max-man100 (Aug 13, 2008)

so ur sayin i need 2 uninstall the game, and use a different serial number 2 install it?


----------



## JMan2613 (Jun 24, 2008)

basically yes otherwise LAN isn't an option


----------



## max-man100 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks mate


----------



## JMan2613 (Jun 24, 2008)

by the way can I join you in a game of C&C or is it for you and your bro


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

max-man100 said:


> so ur sayin i need 2 uninstall the game, and use a different serial number 2 install it?


That applies to basically all multiplayer games with serial keys.

I play ZH mostly... I can probably squeeze in a game or two here or there


----------



## JMan2613 (Jun 24, 2008)

so can i


----------



## max-man100 (Aug 13, 2008)

what's zh?


----------



## max-man100 (Aug 13, 2008)

anyway, I tried online play with my bro but our Internet connection kept braking down or we got disconnected so I found another serial number and it worked fine. So we probably can't play but if u want 2 add me my username is maxman100 or max-man100 but I'm not sure. Ty so much anyway me and my bro have so much fun playing network (me being better of course) LOL!


----------



## JMan2613 (Jun 24, 2008)

lol whats that usename for ?? Oh If I joined you guys you got no chance


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

max-man100 said:


> what's zh?


Zero Hour... the expansion to Generals.


----------

